

How do you work on professional development? - Maxels

I&#x27;m trying to gauge the norm in the industry here. I find it overwhelming if I am expected to perform duties on the job full time, and then spend more time at home working on skills I am lacking in my full time job.<p>Am I simply not as passionate as most people in the industry, or do many people have jobs that allow them time to experiment with technologies in the down time?<p>It can be debilitating at times, feeling like I am not keeping up with my peers and I am going to eventually end up in the jobs that no one else will take.
======
peteypao
Sorry, but that's the nature of the tech field. If you're not willing to keep
up, find a company that doesn't require you to (government, larger companies)
or find another industry.

